# $$$Need cash for the holiday season



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 13, 2020)

looking to buy Original prewar Schwinn deluxe tank bikes in nice original condition Do not post pictures or offers here but Pm me please thank you,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, 1935 to 1941  schwinn DX / schwinn motorbike / Schwinn autocycle / schwinn cycle plane / Schwinn Aerocycle / schwinn C model / schwinn BC 117 / Schwinn Hollywood schwinn / schwinn ranger  NO brown please......I will $$$ pay extra $$$ for blue or green if it is the right bike for me.... Located in Southern California  show me what you got..... thank you


----------

